

Hacker News Documentation - some

Is there something like this?<p>I just noticed the "saved: 7" in my profile. And my guess was that this is a list of Comments I upvoted. I tried by upvoting a random Comment. And it seems to work. But how do I get rid of it again? Or in other words - how do I downvote? Or more generally: How do I find out how to do stuff?
======
pg
_How do I find out how to do stuff?_

The same way you do on an iPod: try things.

~~~
euccastro
Except you can't even try to change your vote. It's a cruel world out there.
:>

------
brk
So, you're basically asking for comments? (as in code comments, not snarky
responses) ;)

Some things are tied to karma, having karma above a threshold value will allow
you to make a bigger mark on the site.

------
bayareaguy
Has any "saved" thing ever disappeared from YC?

